# Gracie got a 2nd @ the show



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

her sister in behind us 









thanks for looking!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww that's too bad....Gracie deserved a 1st place in my book Beautiful black coat!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, you can see in the two 'stacking' pics that one leg is out, that was after i walked her up to the judge, he said it was the leg that failed her. Nevermind. Nationals are coming up next


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Go get 'em at Nationals!!! Meanwhile, I'll put a hit out on the judge


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks cute good job on 2nd.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Job Gracie she is beautiful !! Looks like it's cold where your at!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> She looks cute good job on 2nd.


Thank you! 



Sadie said:


> Good Job Gracie she is beautiful !! Looks like it's cold where your at!


Thanks, was very cold and wet yesterday, we just came into spring so should warm up soon


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahhh I see your in New Zealand !!! That's cool at least you'll get some warmer weather soon. Congrats on your wins. It's cool to see the bull dogs over seas


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thanks all!!

A few better ones


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Major congrats! Hope see does amazing at the Nationals


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done on the 2nd place. Nice job on conditioning too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She is looking great  Congrats.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Well done on the 2nd place. Nice job on conditioning too.


Thanks, i can't take any credit on the conditoning tho, shes done it all herself, i dont walk her she just runs around in the padock

Thnas kg240!!

Just for you Sadie, some more bulldoggies from my way


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking very good...thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a soft spot for black dogs! She looks good - congrats.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! Great pics! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful girl !


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone, appreciate it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS on the win!


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

hey hu was the one the won over gracie?..was that one bred by 1488?..

Far cant wait to meet Gracie at the nats!!..


----------



## Sprocket! (Oct 14, 2010)

She is so pretty! and good job on second place!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats on 2nd place


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

TheStunnah said:


> hey hu was the one the won over gracie?..was that one bred by 1488?..
> 
> Far cant wait to meet Gracie at the nats!!..


Hey Sam,

Yeah thats the one, I am shutting my mouth on my opinion, not being biast but Gracie is a awesome example of a bulldog and that is what the judge goes for in our shows. I will tell you at the Nationals


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well Gracie is my fav LBD ever.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, cant WAIT for the nationals, i need to buy a slat mill to work her so she can look super pretty for the judge.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

looking great, you totally should have been 1st place good luck next go


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

She got BIS puppy the show before last so i shouldn't be greedy. hehe


----------

